# AC BLAG FLAG läuft nicht flüssig trotz gutem PC!!



## YUNUS-RAMBO (22. Januar 2014)

*AC BLAG FLAG läuft nicht flüssig trotz gutem PC!!*

Hallo,
ich bin ganz neu im Forum und stelle mich bei Gelegenheit auch gerne jetzt eben vor. Moin, YUNUS_RAMBO hier ! 

Und zwar habe ich heute meinen bestellten und selbst konfegurierten Computer bekommen. 

*- Intel i5 4670K
- NVIDIA GTX 760
- 8 GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher
- etc. (denke das sind die wesentlichen Details)*

Ich habe es mir bis jetzt eingerichtet mit dem ganzen dazugehörigen Programmen wie bspw. Googel Chrome, Skype etc.
Nebenbei habe ich mir das Spiel AC Blag Flag runtergeladen und es gestartet nach Downloadabschluss. 
Voller Freude endlich ein aktuelles Spiel auf hohen Einstellungen zu spielen, musste ich leider erkennen, dass das Spiel hängt und mir nicht das zeigt, was ich erwarte. Vorallem wenn die Systemanfroderungen vom Spiel keine große Belastung für meinen PC haben dürfte.

_Empfohlene Systemanforderungen:
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista SP SP1 oder Windows 7 oder Windows 8 (32- oder 64-Bit)
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2400S 2.5 GHz oder AMD Phenom II x4 940 3.0 GHz oder besser
RAM: 4GB oder mehr
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 470 oder AMD Radeon HD 5850 (1024MB VRAM mit Shader Model 5.0) oder besser
DirectX: DirectX Juni 2010 Redistributable
Unterstützte Grafikkarten zum Release: Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 oder besser, GT400, GT500, GT600, GT700 oder AMD Radeon HD4870 oder besser, HD5000, HD6000, HD7000
HDD: 30 GB
Sound: DirectX kompatible Soundkarte mit den neuesten Treibern
Peripherie: Tastatur und Maus, Controller optional_

Meine Frage:

Muss ich irgendwie etwas aktualisieren oder Upgraden? Muss ich an den Systemeinstellungen etwas verändern?
Bin sehr dankbar für hilfreiche Antworten!

Mfg

YUNUS_RAMBO


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

Also, Windows hattest Du auch neu installiert? Hast du auch die Mainboardtreiber beim Hersteller runtergeladen und installiert, und für die nvidia-Karte die neuesten Treiber bei nvidia.de ?


----------



## YUNUS-RAMBO (22. Januar 2014)

hi,
ist das der richtige Treiber hier? NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce 307.83 Treiber WHQL     ?

mein motherboard ist ein ABI S1150 ASROCK Z87 Pro3 Intel Z87

Windwos habe ich neu installiert.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

Nee, der hier ist der aktuellste: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce-Treiber 332.21 WHQL für win7 und win8 (jeweils 64Bit-Version).

und fürs Board: ASRock > Z87 Pro3 Deine Windowsversion wählen. Als Beispiel hab ich für win7 64bit geschaut, da solltest Du mindestens diese Treiber runterladen und installieren, am besten in dieser Reihenfolge: 

INF-Treiber
Intel Management Engine-Treiber
Netzwerktreiber
Intel USB 3.0-Treiber
Treiber für Realtek High-Definition-Audio


Besser ZUERST Boardtreiber, erst danach Grafiktreiber installieren. Nach jedem Treiber am besten PC 1x neustarten. Und auch VORHER mal nach windows-Updates suchen lassen und nach der Installation der Treiber nochmal.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Januar 2014)

Hast du PhysX bei AC4 aktiviert?
Wenn ja schalte dies in den Optionen aus und guck ob es dann flüssig läuft.
Denn das kann teilweise ziemlich viel Leistung fressen (weiß nicht wie es bei AC4 ist).


----------



## YUNUS-RAMBO (23. Januar 2014)

OUKAY!

Vielen  Dank Herbboy! Es war mir eine große Hilfe! Ich habe alle Treiber aktualisiert und habe die Spiele mit NVIDIA Experience "optimieren" lassen. Zudem habe ich auch noch mein System auf Höchstleistung gestellt.

*Es läuft flüssig. Ohne Probleme.* _Wobei ich aber auch anmerken muss, das ich von den 900 € und paar zerquetschten mehr erwartet hätte._

MfG

YUNUS_RAMBO


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2014)

Die GTX 760 ist halt nicht grad die beste Karte für den Preis (>200€  und nicht besser als eine AMD R9 270X für 170€), und AC 4 ist sehr fordernd - da kann es gut sein, dass es auf GANZ hohen Details mit DER Karte nicht hinkommt. Die CPU aber ist sicher nicht der Grund.


----------

